
Redbus-world’s largest bus booking platform moved from full .net to .net core - hitr
https://medium.com/redbus-in/how-redbus-moved-its-desktop-web-to-dot-net-core-insights-2c966023bb2e
======
Boothroid
As an enthusiast about Linux and C# it's great to see .NET Core growing in
use.

